# A couple of Pics------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of my babies. They arn't great as I used my husbands cell phone. Sweety Girl is gray with brown eyes, Bosco is black and white with brown eyes, and Itsy is black with blue eyes. I'll get better ones when I can find the charger to my digital camera.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww theyre cute  

what are they wearing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty kids!!!!

Colorful too and um....the blue eyes on the one doe is the clincher for me to say that you have some nigerian dwarfs there! They are likely crosses of pygmy/nigi and very nice ones too  

If Bosco hasn't been wethered, your young ladies will be giving you babies sooner than they should.


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh and the blue thing around Bosco is the harness we use when we take them for walks. Itsy and Sweety do pretty well with them but Bosco is still a work in progress. Most times we dont even use them for the girls as they are easy to put back in the pen and hopefully in the next month or so, Bosco wont need one either. Some how he managed to get it all wrapped around himself today. But I forgot to take them off before I snapped these. Oh well, I guess I'm a work in progress too...lol


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

Well now you lost me as I thought pygmy/nigi was the same thing :shrug: 

And yea, Hubby and I were just talking today how we are going to have to build a new pen for Bosco and maybe get him a friend.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you's are Nigi. Check out my site for pure Pygmies and Liz has some NDs. ND's are dairy...they have spots and blue eyes/pygmies do not (can't). Here are acceptable Pygmy colors. Pygmies are deep, wide and muscular. The caramels must have those black or brown stripes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't feel bad...alot of people think that the 2 breeds are the same..mainly because they are short goats.

A pygmy is what Tara has...short, heavy boned and chunky. A Nigerian Dwarf is a mini dairy breed, more "refined" than a pygmy with a longer, leaner body and slender longer legs and neck.....and a multitude of colors and blue eyes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been in your shoes, when I first got minis I didnt know there was a breed of goat called a Nigerian Dwarf so dont feel bad, minis are just so cute whatever breed they are


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here Stacey,, when I got Bootsie 9 years ago, I got her because she was "pygmy"....then when I got Dolly from a different breeder...I saw the difference between them immediately...Bootsie was a nigi cross and at that time I had no idea there were Nigerian Dwarfs! It wasn't til about 5 years ago that I even saw a pic of a ND.


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, I think I'm started to understand from all the pictures. Thanks for the info. Well dwarf or pygmy...there still so darn cute and fun,fun,fun! And besides, I'm a sucker for blue eyes...lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...Thats why I still have my originals! Regardless of the cross, they are still sweet and loveable....now, if only I was able to incorporate a blue eyed doe without compromising space and my marriage! Hubby says I have plenty to satisfy my goatie addiction :wink:


----------

